# oral care hygiene



## psyche (Nov 10, 2006)

For those who wear dentures or partials, there is a rebate offer for that new foam denture cleanser, Polident *fresh cleanse* at www.MyDentureCare.com. You use it with a toothbrush and it keeps your breath feeling fresh for up to 5 hours. There is even a sweepstakes you can enter to win a vacation to a mysterious “fresh, clean” location. I am working on this on behalf of *fresh cleanse*.


----------

